# What are the best CDs for audio burning?



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

My friend is considering buying some new CDs in order to burn music albums using my PC. My question is this: Which make of CDs give the best sound-quality and reliability?

They also have to be cost-effective.

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Imho, any media that works. Dont get sucked into the ultimate
music cd, the best of the best. The best blanks Ive ever gotten were
from a computer show vendor who had generic cds that they say were
used in a studio for music. I bought 500, the first time, and low and
behold, not a bad cd in the bunch. I went back to the computer show
again months later and bought some more. I do like imations, I stay
away from the memorex, but that is just me...


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay manic, thanks for the advice! My friend says he's simply going to buy a load of CDs on a spindle and try them out.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I like verbatim for both cd's and dvd's.


----------

